

Ask HN: How many side-projects did you start but no longer want to work on - wanghq

I started two last year, and gave up one of them. I am feeling/seeing that other people have a similar situation, so I started another project (ex-prj.com) few days ago to collect project people no longer want to work on.
======
gadders
One. A google maps mashup with adds that would show you every trout fishery in
the UK, and let you have directions to it.

I got it more or less functional, but gave up when I a) realised I didn't
fancy typing in all the addresses, and b) found other sites that already did
similar.

Still, it was a good learning experience.

------
terryh
At least you tried. That is a good start. It's normal that startups/side-
projects fail fast, the successful ones are only few of them, so keep trying
and think more about what you will be building.

~~~
wanghq
Here is what I did: 1) build something useful, at least, to myself. Even no
one uses it, it's ok. 2) try not to spend too much (time, money...) on the
project unless it's needed. ex-prj.com is powered by tumblr. I couldn't
believe that I can achieve that without coding.

~~~
terryh
there are some apps by which you can build some mock apps. You can show your
mock apps to friends to get some ideas. If enough people say it's not that
great, probably you can stop.

------
devendramistri
I started two, and now working on third. Previous two are closed. This time I
am hoping to continue. I am not marketing guy. Getting problems in dealing
with people.

------
meadhikari
Made newsinamap.com A google maps mashup with RSS feeds from reuters. Stoped
working after finding other similar projects

~~~
wanghq
would you mind submitting it to my ex-prj.com? hopefully people interested in
your prj can contact you.

------
onlyup
All of them haha

------
tectonic
ex-prj.com is a cool idea, I like it.

